# Ross creek Qld 15/3/12



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

3 days ago I scoped out Ross creek for putting my crab pots in after hearing good things.
The crabs sure are there, there's mud crab holes everywhere.
So yesterday I dropped 3 pots in, 2 modified and one factory standard. Also picked up a nice 50cm flathead on a gold bomber to break my drought.
Checking the pots today I got 2 legal males in the unmodified and none in the modified.
Also picked up a 36cm (pb) bream and found a spot to castnet for bait sized prawns.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hahaha, those crabs look tiny.
That's one of those large soft rubber buckets, not a 9L one.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's a pretty fat pikey Craig 

What are the mods you do to your crab pots - intended to make them more effective?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I closed the entrances up a fair bit as the crabs were getting straight back out again. But I may have closed them too much.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Not a bad feed Junglefisher.

That's not Ross River in Townsville is it?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nah mate, Ross Creek in Yeppoon.
Caught one more crab today, 4 small cod and an undersized flattie.


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

You've been doing ok from the Ross (especially as the weather hasn't been real good) - I've only ever seen Ross Creek from the road/bridge and it looks fishy & always plenty of people fishing off the banks & getting bait on the sand flats. Well done.....fishin this Sunday? - should be a big windy


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure what I'm up to this sunday, taking the family beach fishing Saturday.
If I leave my pots in Ross Creek, I'll have to go check them if you are interested in a trip up there? 
Should be a runout tide in the morning, probably an 8:30AM launch. Gonna be raining though. Will be a strong tide, good place to anchor or fish from the bank.


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll see how things are lookin. Been a pretty big week workwise so a little time on the water would be nice.....might give you a call....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice feed from the creek Craig


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Gotta love the mixed grill from the creek Craig. Way to go.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

5 crabs today and got nipped on the thumb by one. Ouch
Ouch
Ouch 
Ouch.


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

5 crabs is a great pickup - wish I was getting some, although I suppose it helps if you put pots in the water. Was looking forward hopefully to getting on the water yesterday but once I saw the wind (not to mention the rain) I knew that it wasn't on, even up a creek......


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually went up Ross creek again Sunday morning and lucked a break in the rain.
I didn't fish as I could not move my left thumb due to the crab bite.
Got 3 more crabs and brought the pots back in.


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Geeezzz, didn't realise the crabbin would be that good there. Did you have to go very far as I would have thought the creek would get a bit of a hiding with people always working around the lower bridge area.....?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll tell you in person when we catch up next.


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds good. Might have to do it soon - while you're hot!!!


----------

